# Levels of Membership



## marshallbd (Jan 13, 2005)

Can you go over the different memberships?

(ie. Types/levels, cost for each type/level, and benefits of each type/level).

I know its here somewhere but I cant find it. ( I do get kinda lazy sometimes too!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2005)

This covers most of it: http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml

There are currently 3 types of Supporting Member
- Supporting Member
- MT Mentor (Which is by invitation only for members who have taken a leadership role in the forums)
- MT Columnist (News researcher)
There are no feature differences between the 3 levels.

There is a business class membership which adds additional services to the package as well.


----------

